# American Disappointment in the International Stages



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

http://msn.foxsports.com/other/story/5997326?FSO1&ATT=HCP&GT1=8595

Thought that I put it here because this is the place BBB.net people frequent the most at.


----------



## baller213 (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think American's losing in international competition has anything to do with less fundamentally skilled players, but more so with the world catching up to them, at least in basketball, I don't know enough about the other sports to say much.

And as basketball gets more popular in palces like China and the African countries you can be guaranteed that there will be even more competition.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

baller213 said:


> I don't think American's losing in international competition has anything to do with less fundamentally skilled players, but more so with the world catching up to them, at least in basketball, I don't know enough about the other sports to say much.
> 
> And as basketball gets more popular in palces like China and the African countries you can be guaranteed that there will be even more competition.


And hopefully guarantee a FIBA World Cup every 4 years like the FIFA World Cup, but even more popular and religious.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> And hopefully guarantee a FIBA World Cup every 4 years like the FIFA World Cup, but even more popular and religious.


thats would be awesome! i would say we are about 10-15 years for that to happen


----------



## bbplayer (Oct 8, 2006)

it is simple. best players are playing in nba but best basketball is in europ. with euro (smart and team) basketball atlanta hawks would win nba championship.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

baller213 said:


> I don't think American's losing in international competition has anything to do with less fundamentally skilled players, but more so with the world catching up to them, at least in basketball, I don't know enough about the other sports to say much.
> 
> And as basketball gets more popular in palces like China and the African countries you can be guaranteed that there will be even more competition.


asia in particular has really made quantum leaps in the development of their basketball and have caught up wtih the rest of the world in recent years. not only china, but even the other asian countries have very talented teams as well. i've seen the korean team beat china once i think in asian games 2002. i've seen the japan and philippines team in international play and they can also post upsets against any team in the region. 

but i think despite the recent improvements in international play, we are still the team to beat. especially when kobe, chauncey and the others who missed the last worlds are able to suit up in beijing come 2008!


----------

